# hot wire modulator



## red94mula (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my first post on this site I'm a new nissan convert... I believe I'm having problems with my hot wire modulator.. Do I need to replace the whole maf or is there an easier way to fix my problem? It wont rev past 2500 rpm and it's real jumpy at me. Please help!!!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if it wont rev past 2500 your in "fail safe" mode, are you sure its the hot wire mod.? What year, engine etc ??
try to pull some codes to make sure before you spend $$


----------



## red94mula (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a 1996 made in april with the ka24. I'm starting to think that the ground could be bad or something. Sometimes it will work correctly and sometimes it lets me wrap the motor out. Sometimes it starts geting jumpy and trying to limit engine revs around 1500 it just varies. Most of the time it just tries to cut out at 2500 and in 5th gear (5m) that works out to 50 mph. Is it common for the maf to be bad around 80000 miles?


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

is the maf loose? causeing it to give fails readings or a short?


----------



## red94mula (Jan 19, 2009)

It doesn't feel loose at all.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked for vacuum leaks?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

MAF sensors don't have to be "bad" to be a problem. They could just be dirty. You can take it off and visually inspect it and if it looks dirty/oiley you can clean it with some electronics cleaner and a Q-tip. Just be careful...they're pretty fragile.


----------



## red94mula (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok I should mention that I live in alaska so it gets kinda cold here. This morning when the truck was cold it ran fine with none of the problems it has been having. Once it warmed up the truck started bucking the fuel was cut off till engine speed dropped to 2500 rpm. I'm going to get some contact cleaner and clean the maf tomorrow when I get off work. Will rubbing alchohal work or will that be harmful?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

red94mula said:


> Ok I should mention that I live in alaska so it gets kinda cold here. This morning when the truck was cold it ran fine with none of the problems it has been having. Once it warmed up the truck started bucking the fuel was cut off till engine speed dropped to 2500 rpm. I'm going to get some contact cleaner and clean the maf tomorrow when I get off work. Will rubbing alchohal work or will that be harmful?


Sounds like a bad EGR valve! It's leaking!


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

red94mula said:


> Ok I should mention that I live in alaska so it gets kinda cold here. This morning when the truck was cold it ran fine with none of the problems it has been having. Once it warmed up the truck started bucking the fuel was cut off till engine speed dropped to 2500 rpm. I'm going to get some contact cleaner and clean the maf tomorrow when I get off work. Will rubbing alchohal work or will that be harmful?


Rubbing alcohol is fine. Sprays are better if you want to avoid physically touching the sensor with something but if you're gentle, alcohol and a Q-Tip should work.


----------

